#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Э-библиотеки

## Petrok

Аркадий Щербаков сообщил, что в сети есть много библиотек с буддийской литературой.

Предлагаю, в этой теме поделиться известными линками на адекватную буддийскую литературу (т.е. без всяких рамп, блаватских и прочих теософов).

Начнем с:

http://tibet.spb.ru/?id=dharma ("Связь с духовным учителем: Построение здоровых взаимоотношений", "Принятие посвящения Калачакры",
"О двадцати видах Пустоты", "Естественный Великий Покой", "Практика умиротворения (подавления гнева).", "Лекции Его Святейшества Далай-ламы о единстве тантр новых и старой школ", "Шаматха", "Путь бодхисаттвы (Бодхичарья-аватара)")

----------


## Пема Чораб

Да, предлагаю кратенько аннотировать линки, чтобы не перебирать потом каждый с целью найти нужное.

----------


## Леонид Ш

http://buddhadharma.narod.ru/Biblio.html 

Чаньские (дзэнские) тексты  


Сутра сердца Праджня Парамиты (3,4 kb)

Алмазная сутра (15,7 kb)

Сутра Помоста шестого патриарха (39,2 kb)

Хун Жэнь (5-й патриарх Чань) "Основы совершенствования сознания." (11,3 kb)

Хуэй Хай "Учение Дзэн о мгновенном пробуждении" (103,2 kb)

Умэнь Хуэйкай "Застава без ворот" (20,6 kb)

Сэкида Кацуки. "Практика Дзэн" (Наставления по медитации) (81,3 kb)

Десять Советов по практике Дзэн (10,8 kb)

Мастер Вонхе "Вдохновение на практику." (9,2 kb)

Сутра полного осознавания дыхания (31,6 kb)

Чаньские изречения (9,3 kb)

Сюнрю Судзуки "Сознание Дзэн, сознание начинающего" (529,3 kb)

"Махаяна шраддхотпада шастра" (35,7 kb)

Кусан-сыним "Мудрость каменного льва" (88,3 kb)
Корейский дзэн. 

Такуан Сохо "Фудоти Симмё Року" (8 kb)

Юн мин "Ложные культы" (4,1 kb)

"Порожнее Облако" Атобиография китайского дзенского учителя Сюй - Юня (867 kb)

Сутра 42 цзюаней (15,9 kb)

[Линь Цзи-Лу] Записи Бесед "Мудростью Освещенного" наставника Чань Линь-Цзи из области Чжень. перевод с кит. И.С.Гуревич (89,3 kb)

"Песня ума" Ню Тоу Фа Цзун (594—657) (6,5 kb)

Шэнь Янь "В духе Чань" Введение в чань-буддизм. (14,1 kb)

Чжан Чжень-Цзы "Практика дзэн" (141,8 kb)

Мастер Фу (497—569) "Король ум" (5,8 kb)

Ши Ван Мин (VI в. н. э.) "Успокоение ума" (4,8 kb)

Синь синь мин "Письмена истинного сознания" (Сэнцань - Третий патриарх чань) (7,6 kb)

Дайсэцу Тайтаро Судзуки "Поле Дзэн" (19,7 kb)
Cтатья из журнала "Срединный Путь" 

Дайсэцу Тайтаро Судзуки "Основы дзэн-буддизма" (559,6 kb)


Сутры палийского канона, махаяны и тексты тхеравады.  

Дхаммапада (26,5 kb)

Валпола Рахула "Чему учил Будда" (77,3 kb)

Сутра Первого Поворота Колеса Учения (2,4 kb)

Сутта Нипата (87,3 kb)

Сигаловада сутта (7 kb)

Сутра о восьми реализациях великих существ (12,4 kb)

Архив с сутрами палийского канона (237,9 kb)

36 правил (5,5 kb)

Введение в медитацию "Видения-как-есть" (12,9 kb)

Тханиссаро Бхикху "Крылья пробуждения" (50,9 kb)

Вималакирти нирдеша сутра (143,7 kb)

Сутра о цветке лотоса чудесной дхармы (Саддхарма-пундарика-сутра) (385,3 kb)

Ньянапоника-тхера "Четыре возвышенных состояния" (17,4 kb)

Архив с сутрами палийского канона (759,8 kb)

Джатаки (Небольшие поучительные рассказы) (49 kb)
10 джатак. 

"Слово Будды" (314,7 kb)

Винайя (28,3 kb)

Толковый словарь буддийских терминов (381,1 kb)

"Буддхадатта" (25,1 kb)

"Абхидхарма" (30,1 kb)

Нагарджуна "Двенадцать врат" (42,2 kb)

Амитабха Сутра (Сукхавати - вьюха) (13 kb)

"Пять умственных помех и их преодоление" Избранные тексты из Палийского канона и Комментариев (23,1 kb)

Сутра неисчислимых смыслов (18,2 kb)

Махаси Саядо "Медитация Сатипаттхана Випашьяна" (76,7 kb)
Перевод с английского Дмитрия Ивахненко. 

Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха (63,9 kb)

Кашьяпа (5,4 kb)

Шарипутра и Маудгальяна (3,5 kb)

Пратимокша сутра (25,3 kb)

Сутра о изменениях в будущем (7,4 kb)

"Талапута" Тхерагатха (1091-1145) (6,2 kb)

"Введение в буддизм" Дхаммавирантха Ньяка Махатхера (22,7 kb)

О зле (8,4 kb)


Тексты тибетского буддизма ваджраяна, тантра, махамудра, дзогчен и бон  

Чже Цонкапа "Ламрим-ченмо" 5 томов (2,17 Mb)
Львы Будды, жизнеописания 84 сиддхов (92 kb)

Бардо Тодол "Тибетская книга мертвых" (76,3 kb)
Существование после смерти тела. 

Геше Джампа Тинлей "Шаматха" (110,2 kb)
Основы тибетской медитации. 

Геше Джампа Тинлей Лекции (116,3 kb)

Геше Джампа Тинлей "Лекции об уме" (31,3 kb)

Чекава Еше Дордже (1101-1175) "Тренировка Ума по Семи Пунктам" (89,5 kb)

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Кристалл и путь света" (109,3 kb)
Сутра, тантра и дзогчен. 

Намхай Норбу Ринпоче "Кукушка состояния присутствия" (87,1 kb)
Комментарий на "Шесть ваджрных строк". 

Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. "Краткий обзор тибетских буддийских традиций" (21 kb)

Намхай Норбу Ринпоче "Дзогчен - самосовершенное состояние" (117,3 kb)

Намхай Норбу Ринпоче "Двадцать один семзин" (34,2 kb)

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Круг дня и ночи который проходят на пути Ати-йоги" (38,2 kb)

Намхай Норбу Ринпоче "Йога сновидений и практика естественного света" (65,4 kb)

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Зеркало Великого Совершенства" (73,9 kb)

ZHI-GNAS "шинэ" (4,5 kb)
Из выступления Намхая Норбу Ринпоче 8.11.1984 г. 

Hамкай Hорбу Ринпоче "Дзогчен и Дзэн" (18 kb)
Статья. 

Биография и жизнеописание Гуру Ринпоче Падмасамбхавы (20,2 kb)

Падмасамбхава и его учение (7,5 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Десять устоев тайной Мантры и другие избранные учения" (23,2 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Песни двадцати пяти ученикам" (5 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Бодхичитта" (17,8 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Золотые четки, содержащие нектар" (15,8 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Совет о том, как правильно практиковать Дхарму" (2,5 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Хрустальное ожерелье безупречной практики" (13,5 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Ваджрный учитель и божество-йидам" (9 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Отсутствие противоречий между малой и великой колесницами" (3 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Завет - драгоценное острие" (8,3 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Принятие прибежища" (12,1 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Направив посох на старика" (3,1 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Посвящение заслуг - Драгоценность, исполняющая желания" (8 kb)

Пророчества Падмасамбхавы (5 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Самоосвобождение через обнажающее внимание – прямое введение в ригпа" (9,5 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Сокровищница, полная драгоценностей, устраняющих препятствия" (12,4 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Сокровищница, полная драгоценностей, устраняющих препятствия" (17,5 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Чистая сущность устных наставлений" (4,5 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Совет Трисонг Дэуцену" (6,6 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Воспитание ума в Ваджраяне" (16,2 kb)

Падмасамбхава "Устный совет по практике" (12,3 kb)

(История) происхождения водки и наставление, разъясняющее (ее) пользу и вред, изложенные наставником Гуру Ринпоче (8,5 kb)

Чокьи Нима Ринпоче. Путеводитель по Жизни И Смерти. 1996 (120,4 kb)

Бонпо Традиции Дзогчена "Ваджраната" (9,4 kb)

Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче "Тибетская йога сна и сновидений" (148,2 kb)

Тензин Вангьял "Чудеса естественного ума" (200,5 kb)

Калу Ринпоче "Основание буддийской медитации" (25,4 kb)

Калу Ринпоче "Самоцветное украшение разнообразных устных наставлений (168,4 kb)

Калу Римпоче "Обретение душевного покоя и просветления посредством медитации" (47,8 kb)

Краткая биография Е.С. Далай-ламы XIV (6,4 kb)

Е.С. Далай-лама XIV "Восемь строф, упражняющих ум" (14,1 kb)
Лекция Далай-ламы XIV. 

Е.С. Далай-лама XIV "Буддизм Тибета" (26,9 kb)

Е.С. Далай-лама XIV Интервью в Бодхгайе 1981-1985 г.г. (65,6 kb)

Е.С. Далай-лама XIV "Карма" (2,9 kb)
Лекция. 

Е.С. Далай-ламы XIV "Медитация" (14,8 kb)
Лекция. 

Е.С. Далай-лама XIV "Путь блаженства: практическое руководство по стадиям медитации" (126,3 kb)

Е.С. Далай-лама XIV "Путь к просветлению" (32,3 kb)
Лекция. 

Е.С. Далай-лама XIV "Союз старой и новых школ перевода" (22 kb)
Лекция. 

Еше Лодой Ринпоче Комментарий к тексту Дхармаракшиты "Боевая чакра" (66,4 kb)

Еше Лодой Ринпоче "Шесть подготовительных действий" (63,4 kb)

Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче, Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче "Свет трех драгоценностей" (63,9 kb)

Целе Нацок Рандол "Светоч Махамудры" (16,1 kb)

Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче "Махамудра" (449,6 kb)

Дордже Лоппон Лодро "Махамудра" (615,6 kb)

Такпо Таши Намгьял "Махамудра: Квинтэссенция Ума и Медитации" (460,1 kb)

“Руководство по махамудре Кагью” (78,3 kb)

"Путь к махамудре" и комментарии текста Махамудры 3-го Кармапы Ранджунга Дорже (24,6 kb)

"Махамудра Упадеша" (4,2 kb)

"Тантра: высшее понимание" (264,7 kb)



Труды буддологов и востоковедов  

"Психологические аспекты буддизма" (286,5 kb)

Абаев Н.В. "Чань-буддизм и культура психической деятельности в средневековом Китае" (155,1 kb)


Литература по цигун, йоге и другим энергетическим практикам  

Триста вопросов о цигун (318,1 kb)

Кристофер С. Килхэм. Пять Тибетских Жемчужин. (175,2 kb)

Рамачарака "Наука о дыхании индийских йогов" (74,1 kb)

----------


## Борис

Ну, Леня, ты монстр!

----------


## KELVIN

Некоторые читатели не могут без книг ,некоторые книги не могут без этого...

----------


## Sergei Beliakov

Буддийские тексты на китайском, санскрите и др.: http://www.cbeta.org/index.htm

----------


## До

Для тех кто думает, что "_Файл: opene-book .zip_" это каталог книг или книга сообщаю заранее, что это "Пакет программ для снятия парольной защиты с электронных книг".




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sergei Beliakov_ 
> *Буддийские тексты на китайском, санскрите и др.: http://www.cbeta.org/index.htm*


А где там на санскрите и др? Покажите пальцем пожалуйста.

----------


## Sergei Beliakov

> А где там на санскрите и др? Покажите пальцем пожалуйста.


См. здесь:
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/index.htm

----------


## До

Sergei Beliakov: Буддийские тексты на китайском, санскрите и др.: http://www.cbeta.org/index.htm 

До: А где там на санскрите и др? Покажите пальцем пожалуйста.

Sergei Beliakov: См. здесь: http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/index.htm

Т.е. на www.cbeta.org санскритских текстов нет?

----------


## Sergei Beliakov

> Т.е. на www.cbeta.org санскритских текстов нет?


На cbeta.org есть ссылка на ccbs.ntu.edu.tw.
Санскритские тексты (не буддийские) можно еще найти здесь:
http://sanskrit.gde.to/

----------


## Petrok

Далай-лама 
Буддизм Тибета
Буддийская практика
Восемь строф, упражняющих ум
Интервью в Бодхгайе
Интервью с Далай-ламой (отрывки)
Карма
Hесколько советов Далай-ламы (об отношении к гуру)
Политика доброты (отдельные статьи и выступления из сборника)
Путь блаженства: практическое руководство по этапам медитации
Путь к просветлению
Сострадание и индивидуальность
Союз старой и новых школ перевода
*Традиция махамудры гелуг и кагью (комм. на "Основной путь торжествующих")* - !!!
Четыре благородные истины
Этика для нового тысячелетия

http://www.theosophy.ru/byauthor.htm

----------


## PampKin Head

http://ezo7.narod.ru/litera.htm

Библиотека Лотоса 
Эзотерика. Магия. Религия.

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Petrok_ 
> *http://www.theosophy.ru/byauthor.htm*


Просили же без теософов. ;-)

Электронная библиотека Сутр на dharma.narod.ru

----------


## Ziatz

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арви Хэкер_ 
> [B]
> 
> Просили же без теософов. ;-)


То есть вы предпочли бы, чтобы вышеперечисленных книг Далай-ламы (большинство из которых было сосканировано теософами) не было в интернете?

Модератору: при случае сотрите моё сообщение, т.к. оно не вполне по теме  :Smilie:

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ziatz_ 
> *
> 
> То есть вы предпочли бы, чтобы вышеперечисленных книг Далай-ламы (большинство из которых было сосканировано теософами) не было в интернете?
> 
> Модератору: при случае сотрите моё сообщение, т.к. оно не вполне по теме *


Да.

Большая часть приведённых здесь ссылок, если совсем уж честно, намного хуже коммерческого "пиратства".

Т.к. сутры -- бесценное наследие буддийских традиций.  Чтобы выложить их на сайт, надо провести целую работу по исследованию аутентичности и самой сутры (кто её предоставил -- признанная традиция или самозванец), и её перевода (кто её переводил -- просветлённый Мастер или невежа, алчущий славы или влияния).  Также важно, чтобы передали её надёжные люди, не вносящие сознательных искажений, допустим с целью "сближения мировых религий", как они их понимают.

Иначе неизбежны текстуальные искажения, даже если сканируешь текст, которому доверяешь.  Что может сказаться весьма плачевно на читателях, доверившихся таким "святым письмам".  Одно неправильно понятое слово может привести к трагедиям, сопоставимым с фашизмом или Хиросимой.  По крайней мере на индивидуальном уровне сознания, если читатель не из сильных мира сего.

Поэтому выкладывать сутры и даже публиковать на них ссылки лучше с разрешения буддийского Мастера своей традиции.  Каждому буддисту это известно.

----------


## До

Ха ха ха.

----------


## Ziatz

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арви Хэкер_ 
> Да.
> > Электронная библиотека Сутр на dharma.narod.ru


Вот странно! А как же быть с приведённой вами ссылкой? Напр. "Алмазная сутра" в пер. Торчинова, как мне совершенно достоверно известно, сосканирована неким теософом из журнала "Наука и религия". Но когда она выложена на вашем сайте, это совсем другое дело, не правда ли? Мне также известен путь передачи некоторых других помещённых там сутр, и я должен с прискорбием констатировать, что они прошли через руки не вполне кошерных товарищей.




> Большая часть приведённых здесь ссылок, если совсем уж честно, намного хуже коммерческого "пиратства".


Зато они лишают монополии на трактование учения некоторых самозванных гуру.

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ziatz_ 
> *Вот странно! А как же быть с приведённой вами ссылкой?*


Точно также, как и с остальными.

Когда вёл тот сайт, в миру сил старался отслеживать источник.  Но на официальный сайт центра дзэн "Кван ум" я такое, извиняюсь, не выложу.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ziatz_ 
> *"Алмазная сутра" в пер. Торчинова, как мне совершенно достоверно известно, сосканирована неким теософом из журнала "Наука и религия". Но когда она выложена на вашем сайте, это совсем другое дело, не правда ли? Мне также известен путь передачи некоторых других помещённых там сутр, и я должен с прискорбием констатировать, что они прошли через руки не вполне кошерных товарищей.*


Вы только что доказали, что выкладываемые в Интернет "сутры" несут с собой и другую, небуддийскую информацию.
К вопросу о пользе и вреде труда теософов.  Надо быть очень осторожным в вопросах, от кого берёшь сутру.




> *Зато они лишают монополии на трактование учения некоторых самозванных гуру.*


Никто не лишит самозванных гуру ничего.  Просто потому, что никто самозванным гуру ничего не предоставлял.  Они сами берут копии чужих драгоценностей, "сосканированных" теософами.

А вот посеять любовь к Слову вместо любви к Учению такие действия могут.

Потом эту страсть путать мёртвый текст и живую традицию приходится долго-долго лечить, уже авторизованным Учителям.

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арви Хэкер_ 
> Но на официальный сайт центра дзэн "Кван ум" я такое, извиняюсь, не выложу.


Вы называете дерьмом буддийские сутры?

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от До1_ 
> *Вы называете дерьмом буддийские сутры?*


Ложка дёгтя портит бочку мёда.

Не представляю, что может быть хуже искажённых сутр.  Даже вставка отсебятины в приказы чужой армии -- и то более благородный поступок.

Любой буддист, распространяющий неизвестно откуда взявшиеся тексты под видом "сутр" -- подрубает дерево, на котором сидит, под корень.

----------


## До

Постмодернизм на дворе, а у вас до сих пор абсолютно правильные тексты на уме? А как же дискурс и прочая?
Я считаю, что верить в абсолютно правильные тексты, это значит заблуждаться. Абсолютно правильных текстов - *нет*. И важно это понимать.

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от До1_ 
> *Постмодернизм на дворе, а у вас до сих пор абсолютно правильные тексты на уме? А как же дискурс и прочая?
> Я считаю, что верить в абсолютно правильные тексты, это значит заблуждаться. Абсолютно правильных текстов - нет. И важно это понимать.*


Если тебя интересует двор и модные течения -- сутры не нужны.  Для тебя любое облако и лающая собака -- сутра.

Кому же что важно понимать, решать тоже не тебе.  Практикующие знают, один я дурак вслух проговариваю.

Правильность текстов устанавливает конкретная традиция, использующая этот текст.  Вот когда ты разлучаешь текст с традицией, когда он "из Интернета", тогда и возникает миф об "Абсолюте".  Который устанавливает или не устанавливает ублюдочную "правильность" бастардного текста.

----------


## PampKin Head

"бастардные тексты" - это пять... эдак и до бастардных переводчиков недалеко... авторов, переписчиков...

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *"бастардные тексты" - это пять... эдак и до бастардных переводчиков недалеко... авторов, переписчиков...*


Понятно, что моя позиция не понравится владельцам "сетевых библиотек".  :Smilie: 

Вы пытаетесь сделать, как лучше.  Искренне желаю, чтобы это у вас получилось.

Просто взгляните на этику "с какого сайта скачивать программу" и "какой версии программы доверять" (чтобы не заразиться вирусами, троянами).  Возможно, она поможет внимательнее отнестись к публикации буддийских текстов.  Они важнее, чем программы и даже чем здоровье вашего компьютера.

----------


## Борис

Ну, давайте, Илья, не будем перегибать!

Не думал, что начну сочувствовать теософам...

Константин (Ziatz), за библиотеку Вам спасибо (даже при непринятии Ваших взглядов)!  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

З.Ы. Вот только ВППС, кажется, у самогО покойного Евгения Алексеевича выложена на сайте была...

----------


## Ziatz

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *З.Ы. Вот только ВППС, кажется, у самогО покойного Евгения Алексеевича выложена на сайте была...*


Кстати наверно у него там более новая и исправленная версия. Когда это сканировали, не было не только его сайта, но даже и интернета (по крайней мере у нас). Тогда было Фидо и Compuserve.

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Ну, давайте, Илья, не будем перегибать!
> 
> Не думал, что начну сочувствовать теософам...
> 
> Константин (Ziatz), за библиотеку Вам спасибо (даже при непринятии Ваших взглядов)! *


Твоя вера теософам достойна восхищения.  Вероятно, она опирается на личный опыт.

Лично я пока с теософами не сталкивался.  И не могу гарантировать, что тексты, выдаваемые ими за сутры, ими являются.

Впрочем, не могу утверждать и обратное.  Просто не знаю, непроверенный источник.

Кстати, "Тибетское евангелие" -- этот текст пошёл от теософов?  Читал, что он заслужил своё "нет" от буддистов.

----------


## Банзай

Хорошо сказано, Арви, чуть умерь лексику и я с тобой.
В выборе публикаций стоит быть очень осторожным, тем более, когда размещаешь сутры рядом с "теософией".
И так много мути вылито, к чему искушать??

----------


## Борис

У Константина на сайте в библиотеке все же можно понять, что буддийское, а что теософское.

При этом во многих сетевых библиотеках - отнюдь не теософско-рериховских - в одной куче в разделе *"буддизм"* лежат и "тибетское евангелие", и Лобсанг Рампа, и "Письма Махатм"... И Ошо с Рам-цзы впридачу...
--------

*Арви:*

Нет, лихо ты меня в чуть ли не записал в теософы. с гораздо большим успехом тебя самого в нью-эйджевцы записать можно

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....5&pagenumber=3

По правде сказать, ичсто по-человечески мне теософы и рериховцы (точнее, их контингент) по нраву больше, чем нью-эйджевцы (это все очень субъективно, конечно).

Правда, по-моему, если из нью-эйджа в буддизм люди, бывает, и переходят (хоть бывает и наоборот  :Frown:  ), то из теософии и "агни-йоги" - вряд ли...

*Банзай:*

//чуть умерь лексику и я с тобой//

Да и меня лексика такая не устроила. В другой ситуации, может, и я сам стал бы говорить о необходимости фильтровать тексты. А тут вон чуть в теософы не попал  :Smilie: 
--------------

*Константин*, Вам, тем не менее, все равно спасибо!

----------


## Арви Хэкер

Борис, ответ здесь.

----------


## Банзай

Да и меня лексика такая не устроила. В другой ситуации, может, и я сам стал бы говорить о необходимости фильтровать тексты. А тут вон чуть в теософы не попал 
---------------------------------------
Борька, брат!
Да я за тебя любого на куски разорву -)
типа ..
Работу-то нашел?

----------


## До

Конечно. Конечно. Вам решать как жить свою жизнь. Успокойтесь гражданин. 



> Отмена второго закона термодинамики.
> 
> Назвав второй закон термодинамики "вызывающим большое беспокойство научным принципом, угрожающим детскому пониманию Божественной вселенной как благожелательного и полного любви места", Бланчард организовал массовую народную кампанию по удалению закона из школьных учебников физики. План нашел значительную поддержку у законодателей штатов Канзас, Оклахома, Миссури, Теннеси, Джорджия и Миссисипи.
> 
> "Это Америка, - сказал Дюан Коллинз из Гатлингбурга, Теннеси, рабочий винокурни и отец пятерых детей. - Это страна, в которой Господь дал нам право изменять законы, которые мы не считаем христианскими. Мы едины в нашем требовании, что второй закон термодинамики должен быть отменен, и наш голос будет услышан, несмотря ни на что. Это факт, и кто бы чего бы ни говорил, его вовек не изменишь".


Вот. Каждый решает сам верен для него второй закон термодинамики или нет и т.д.

----------


## Ersh

... черные бобы, как от них пучит...

----------


## Борис

Илья, ссылка не работает. Удалена тема?

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Илья, ссылка не работает. Удалена тема?*


Заработала?  Если не сложно, подтверди получение письма.

----------


## Ziatz

Относительно аутентичности сутр — вопрос надо ставить гораздо ширше. Во многих из них одни и те же фразы многократно повторяются рефреном, будто кто-то размножил целые абзацы на компьютере с заменой отдельных слов (иногда, правда, переводчики сокращают их, передавая в общих чертах). Если верить, что это подлинные слова Будды, то можно сделать вывод, что он был ужасным занудой. Но ведь это не так, т.к. из тех же сутр следует, что он пользовался репутацией хорошего оратора, и как только становилось известно о его прибытии, собиралось много народу послушать его. Гораздо логичнее предположить, что подобные повторы являются результатом попыток монахов составить тексты, удобные для заучивания их наизусть. К тому же, до буддизма жанр сутр означал нечто несколько иное — они никогда не были многословны, а являлись как бы краткими конспектами, перевод которых на современные языки невозможен без вставки пояснительных слов (как Веданта-сутра или даже Йога-сутра).


> Правда, по-моему, если из нью-эйджа в буддизм люди, бывает, и переходят (хоть бывает и наоборот  ), то из теософии и "агни-йоги" - вряд ли...

Я знаю одного. А уж число ушедших в православие не поддаётся исчислению. Вот обратные случаи редки. "Уходов" (полных) в буддизм мало, много частичных. То есть человек, не находя достаточно практики в теософии, начинает ходить в буддийский центр, чтобы достичь лучшего контроля над умом и т.п. В то же время он не отказывается от прежних своих взглядов, однако их не афишируя. Я открою вам страшную тайну, что в буддийских центрах теософов не так уж мало, в т.ч. встречаются они и среди руководства, но особо не распространяются о своих убеждениях. Вообще Блаватская сама приняла Прибежище и другим советовала. К тому же "теософ" — понятие растяжимое. Член теософического общества не должен отказываться от прежних философских убеждений и может быть последователям любой религии, лишь бы он не навязывал её другим.

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ziatz_ 
> *Относительно аутентичности сутр — вопрос надо ставить гораздо ширше. Во многих из них одни и те же фразы многократно повторяются рефреном, будто кто-то размножил целые абзацы на компьютере с заменой отдельных слов (иногда, правда, переводчики сокращают их, передавая в общих чертах). Если верить, что это подлинные слова Будды, то можно сделать вывод, что он был ужасным занудой.*


Повторения, сделанные традицией отличаются от искажений, внесённых праздными зеваками.  Это как сравнивать испытанную поварёшку повара и сувенирное деревянное изделие на продажу иностранцам.




> *подобные повторы являются результатом попыток монахов составить тексты, удобные для заучивания их наизусть.*


Не только, причин может быть много.




> *К тому же, до буддизма*


Заблуждения, бывшие до буддизма -- это уже дело историков и теософов. ;-)




> *перевод которых на современные языки невозможен без вставки пояснительных слов (как Веданта-сутра или даже Йога-сутра).*


Перевод сутр на русский язык возможен.  Но для этого переводчик должен понимать каждое слово, каждое предложение и всю сутру, как единое целое.  Знать ту традицию, которая будет поддерживать перевод сутры и иметь хорошие отношения со школами практики.

При этом не факт, что слово в сутре будет означать ровно тоже, что тоже самое слово у человека из пивного ларька.

Изучение и практика сутр -- вот единственные ключи к адекватному русскому переводу.  То же, что распространяется в Сети -- сутры ли это, не знаю.




> *Я знаю одного. А уж число ушедших в православие не поддаётся исчислению. Вот обратные случаи редки. "Уходов" (полных) в буддизм мало, много частичных.*


В нашей традиции (Орден Чоге) хватает людей, ушедших в монахи.  Как по линии Мастера Сунг Сана, так и по линии покойного Вон Мён Сынима.

В православие уходят в поисках богатства, духовной власти и популярности -- и я рад, что люди, у которых такие мотивации, уходят.  Гораздо симпатичнее те, кто выбрали русское язычество, исконную веру нашей земли.  Выбрали сознательно.  Зная, какой опыт у РПЦ по борьбе с язычеством.

Кстати, тут же на глаза попался случай прихода к Дхарме из православия:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=4063

Человек пробился сквозь толпу невежества, и всё-таки нашёл путь к истине!  Достойно восхищения, достойно.




> *он не отказывается от прежних своих взглядов, однако их не афишируя. Я открою вам страшную тайну, что в буддийских центрах теософов не так уж мало, в т.ч. встречаются они и среди руководства, но особо не распространяются о своих убеждениях.*


Ничего страшного в теософии нет.

Когда человек действительно встречает Будду, его всякие буддологи и "объединятели всего" уже не так сильно интересуют. ;-)

По мере сил можно даже помогать теософам -- но поддержать их претензию на обладание буддийскими сутрами, это вряд ли.

Максимум -- это "теософские сутры", сворованные у буддистов, значения которых они сами не знают.




> *Вообще Блаватская сама приняла Прибежище и другим советовала.*


Расскажите, у какого буддистского Мастера приняла прибежище Блавацкая?  У мистических тибетских махатм, которые в её голове разговаривали?

Меня серьёзно интересуют отношения между традицией мадам Блавацкой и милой моему сердцу Дзэн.




> *К тому же "теософ" — понятие растяжимое. Член теософического общества не должен отказываться от прежних философских убеждений и может быть последователям любой религии, лишь бы он не навязывал её другим.*


Вот именно в этой "растяжимости" всё и дело.  Буддист-мирянин может входить в любые общества, хоть в сотонинскую секту.  Его мирские дела.

Но при этом сутры должны распространяться именно практикующими буддистами, из рук в руки.  А не "растяжимыми" теософами.  И без влияния сотонинских сект, начальников, государственных чиновников и дипломированных специалистов "по Будде", кровных родственников и милых сердцу дам, глав благородных фамилий, духовных наследников самых лучших Блавацких всех времён и народов, и т.д.

----------


## Банзай

По мере сил можно даже помогать теософам -- но поддержать их претензию на обладание буддийскими сутрами, это вряд ли.

Арви, имхо, ты перетяжеляешь вопрос.
Что тебе до сутр? Почитай и отложи.
А ты бьешь по рукам тех, кто дышит на тексты.
Оставь это гелуг пе.
Дзафу и кесаку, один квадратный метр площади и Праджня Парамита перед чаем.

----------


## Арви Хэкер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Арви, имхо, ты перетяжеляешь вопрос.
> Что тебе до сутр? Почитай и отложи.
> А ты бьешь по рукам тех, кто дышит на тексты.
> Оставь это гелуг пе.
> Дзафу и кесаку, один квадратный метр площади и Праджня Парамита перед чаем.*


Да не бью я, просто разговариваю.  Прошу прощения, если кто воспринял мои пылкие речи черезчур эмоционально.

Мне всего лишь жаль, что люди не знают, _что_ такое сутра.  _Что_ такое практика сутр.  Как целые виртуальные миры возникают и рушатся в головах людей (а вместе с ними и созданные шедевры, целые корпорации, гирлянды верующих и зависимых людей) -- лишь из-за одного уточнённого традицией слова.  _Истинной_ традицией.

Конечно же, сами непроверенные никем текстовые файлики не стоят того, чтобы трястись над ними.  Кто им доверился, словно словам Будды -- сам пожнёт свою карму.

Будда только внутри, только в сердце -- никак иначе.  Не оцифровать, не "сосканировать".  Ни украсть, ни выложить.  Спасибо, Банзай.

----------


## Борис

//Совсем не понимаю, чем юное учение мадам Блавацкой может быть лучше аутентичного буддизма. //

А кто говорит о "лучше"? Это на буддийском-то форуме...

У меня есть немало знакомых теософов и рериховцев. И я восхищаюсь многими их качествами.

Но даже это не заставлят меня хорошо относиться к учениям Елены Иванны и Елены Петровны. (Константин, простите,уж говорю, что думаю.Впрочем, до Е.И. Вам, насколько я помню, особого дела нет  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Борис

З.Ы.

Илья, письма я не получал.


З.З.Ы.

И давай без шуток типа твоей этой ссылки  :Big Grin:  Хэкер ты наш  :Big Grin:

----------


## Борис

Банзай, см. ПС.

----------


## Борис

Да, еще, Константин, снова прошу простить за откровенность, но уж если пошел разговор...

//Я открою вам страшную тайну, что в буддийских центрах теософов не так уж мало, в т.ч. встречаются они и среди руководства, но особо не распространяются о своих убеждениях. //

Да, увы, часто даже в руководстве Дхарма-Центров встречаются не пойми кто...  :Frown: 

//Вообще Блаватская сама приняла Прибежище и другим советовала. //

Думаю, правильно будет сказать, она произнесла определенные слова, выполнила определенный ритуал, а не приняла Прибежище...

----------


## Ziatz

> Расскажите, у какого буддистского Мастера приняла прибежище Блавацкая? 

Она принимала его на Шри Ланке, по всей видимости, у тогдашнего старейшины Хиккадувэ Сумангала тхеро. Но была и определённая связь с тибетской традицией, поскольку есть предисловие нынешнего Далай-ламы и прежнего Панчен-ламы к её «Голосу Безмолвия».

>  Меня серьёзно интересуют отношения между традицией мадам Блавацкой и милой моему сердцу Дзэн.

Какие-то есть, но я не выяснял.  Президент теософического общества Олкотт ездил в Японию по приглашению тамошних буддистов. Ещё говорят, что Судзуки интересовался Блаватской.

----------


## Борис

Ну, предисловие нынешнего ДЛ - скорее выражение политкорректности, а не рекомендательное письмо  :Smilie:

----------


## Ziatz

> _от Борис_ 
> *Ну, предисловие нынешнего ДЛ - скорее выражение политкорректности*


Думаю, это легко опровергается путём сравнения с его предисловием к бонской книге «Чудеса естественного ума» —

«Бон представляет собой древнейшую духовную традицию, которая как источник тибетской культуры играла значительную роль в формировании уникальных особенностей Тибета. Поэтому я часто подчеркивал важность сохранения этой традиции. ...
С вторжением Китая в нашу страну бон, как и другие духовные традиции, столкнулся с угрозой невосполнимых потерь. Однако благодаря усилиям находящейся в изгнании бонской общины, в Индии и Непале был вновь открыт ряд бонских монастырей. ...
Данная книга окажет большую помощь тем читателям, которые хотели бы получить ясное представление о бонской традиции...»

Тут он не смешивает бон с буддизмом, пишет в довольно отстранённой манере, говоря лишь о важности сохранения культурных ценностей Тибета, поскольку он вдобавок и глава тибетского правительства в изгнании и считает своим долгом заботиться о всём культурном наследии. Предисловие к «Голосу Безмолвия» написано в совсем другом стиле:

«Я .. был счастлив узнать о юбилейном издании ГОЛОСА БЕЗМОЛВИЯ, которое выходит в этом году (1989). Я думаю, что эта книга оказала сильное влияние на многих людей, которые искренне ищут и стремятся приобщиться к мудрости и состраданию Пути Бодхисаттвы. Я от всей души приветствую это юбилейное издание и выражаю надежду, что оно поможет ещё очень и очень многим.»

Не говоря уж о том, что трудно вообще объяснить политкорректностью написание предисловия к чему бы то ни было, если не имеешь к этому интереса.

----------


## Борис

Из книги Берзина "Связь с духовным учителем: Построение здоровых взаимоотношений"

_Тибетские духовные наставники часто обладают озорным чувством юмора. В игровой манере выражения теплого расположения они иногда называют своих западных учеников «лама»,  «Ринпоче» или даже «Защитник Дхармы». Порой  некоторые из этих западных людей не понимают тибетского чувства юмора и публично оглашают, что они были официально распознаны. Поскольку большинство тибетцев слишком вежливы, чтобы производить публичные опровержения, бывает, возинкает запутанная ситуация и даже превышение власти из-за того,  что начиналось как невинная шутка. Так, например,  некоторые западные родители иногда могут в сердцах называть своих детей «настоящими дьяволятами». Позднее в жизни такого ребенка титул Дьявол был бы очевиднм абсурдом._

----------


## До

Борис, «Я от всей души приветствую это юбилейное издание и выражаю надежду, что оно поможет ещё очень и очень многим» - не слишком ли тонка шутка Далаи Ламы?

----------


## Sadhak

---И Ошо с Рам-цзы впридачу...---

Кхм... У последнего вполне классическая адвайта, только ее подача очень своеобразная (я был у него на семинаре и сейчас считаю своим учителем), но так и в буддийской традиции есть очень необычные методики. Не думаю, что его можно упоминать в одном ряду с Ошо, Л.Рампой и компанией...

----------


## Борис

Если это так, простите.

----------


## Борис

//не слишком ли тонка шутка Далаи Ламы?//

Ладно, спросите у тех, кто больше в Ваджраяне "рубит". Я-то "Карма-Кагью (ТайСиту)" давно уже пишусь скорее номинально.

----------


## Sadhak

Ничего-ничего, я привык  :Smilie: . 
Рам Цзы - он же Уэйн Ликерман, признанный и самый известный ученик Р.Баселкара (преемственность - Баселкар- Нисаргадатта - Р.Махарши). В инете гуляет вариант его "Нет пути" с матом, что и очевидно послужило поводом для такой репутации. Есть и "нормальный" перевод этой книги, вполне вменяемый и мудрый Мастер  :Smilie: , до меня самого это только на третий день семинара дошло  :Smilie: .

----------


## Банзай

Рамана Махарши - добрая линия, для меня в свое время он стал предтечей дзэн.
По сути то же хваду - кто ты?
Или "как ты дышишь", кому как нравится.

----------


## До

Интересные цитаты о теософах и буддистах:
1


> В мае 1880 г. основатели едут на Цейлон, где полковник Олкотт начинает работу по возрождению буддизма в этой стране. Они оба принимают "панча-шила", то есть официально становятся буддистами, - факт, который Олькотт впоследствии объяснил как "формальное подтверждение наших давних убеждений".


2


> Как президент Теософического Общества, положил начало невиданному возрождению буддизма на Шри Ланке; также способствовал религиозному возрождению в Индии, Японии и других странах востока. Стимулировал рост интереса к изучению санскрита. Объединил разные секты Шри Ланки в буддийскую секцию Теософического Общества (1880); 12 сект Японии — в объединенный комитет по распространению буддизма (1889); буддистов Бирмы, Таиланда и Шри Ланки — в Собрание Южных Буддистов (1891); и в заключение северный и южный буддизм были воссоединены через подписание Четырнадцати Положений Буддизма (1891). С делегацией буддистов в индусском храме в Тинневелли посадил "дерево дружбы" (1882), что было первой демонстрацией братства между буддистами и индуистами за несколько сотен лет.

----------


## Борис

Одно дело - такая деятельность, а другое - практикуемой учение...

----------


## Ersh

Большой деятель, как я посмотрю...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://ariom.ru/litera.html

вот здесь есть весьма достойные буддийские вещи

Джек Корнфилд
"Путь с сердцем" (!) (460 Kb) 
"Современные буддийские мастера" (382 Kb) 
"Сочетание медитации и психотерапии" 
"Семь факторов просветления"
Фото

Гоенка 
"Медитация Випассаны" 
Об авторе

и далее...

----------


## Desha

http://aleria.net/2/4

Андросов В.П.   
"Будда Шакьямуни и индийский буддизм. Современное истолкование текстов" - М. : , Восточная литература, 2001 г. - 508 с.

Buswerll R.E.
Encyclopedia of Buddhism, Thomson, 2003 г. , 1 т. - 1002 с.

----------


## PampKin Head

сорри, если кого-то повторю... но местечки замечательные....

http://www.urbandharma.org/udharma9/bnetebooks.html

http://www.urbandharma.org/udharma5/ebooks.html

*eng*

Обратите внимание на иллюстрированную Дхаммападу.

----------

